# Wooden bean roaster anyone?



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Not really sure this would get e CE mark, made from wood!

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Coffee-Bean-Roaster-Direct-heating-system-Preheating/221151812763?_trksid=p2047675.c100011.m1850&_trkparms=aid%3D222007%26algo%3DSIC.MBE%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D23791%26meid%3D7895921476386812877%26pid%3D100011%26prg%3D10168%26rk%3D1%26rkt%3D10%26sd%3D191196559860


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

There is a coffer shop near us advertises wood roasted beans. Says he gets them from the only wood roaster in the country ( true? Dunno...)


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Maybe he means roasted over wood!

Cant imagine anyone trusting a machine actually made of wood..


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

froggystyle said:


> Maybe he means roasted over wood!
> 
> Cant imagine anyone trusting a machine actually made of wood..


that would be funny and highly impractical. that is what I meant roasted over wood.







thanks


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

This place

http://www.uecoffeeroasters.com


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

UE produce some lovely beans. They have a wood fired roaster

The roaster itself is not wooden

If anyone has a chance to get along to their open days I would highly recommend it


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

Glen, I'm so glad you said that the roaster isn't wooden ! Had visions of the whole place going up in flames!


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Hows your roasting going Soll?


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

Pretty good Froggy ! I'm getting a bit more consistent with my current beans which is the CoffeeCompass Sweet Borbourn espresso blend. My next roast will be MM from Bella Barista bulk buy, what's that bean like to roast ?


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

You got a green blend to roast?

The MM's have been my fav to roast, but you need to keep an eye on them, dont answer the phone like i did, they turn at the end very fast!

Only problem i have with them is drinking them, little bit bland i found them, so blended with a brazilian bean, that was very nice in fact i have one shot worth left and will be gutted when they have all gone.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

That roaster is lethal! If you look carefully, their advert used to claim CE but it has not. Davec tested one a few years ago and initially thought it good, but then he found the faults!


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

froggystyle said:


> You got a green blend to roast?
> 
> The MM's have been my fav to roast, but you need to keep an eye on them, dont answer the phone like i did, they turn at the end very fast!
> 
> Only problem i have with them is drinking them, little bit bland i found them, so blended with a brazilian bean, that was very nice in fact i have one shot worth left and will be gutted when they have all gone.


CoffeeCompass does offer all of their blends in green bean form, it's available as an option in the drop down list. I don't know of any roaster that offers this !


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

I like the sound of that!


----------

